# Rhinestone Suppliers - UK list



## theshopgirl (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all

Can we have a new list for UK wholesale rhinestone suppliers please. I see that there is a couple of previous threads but I have yet to find a great company in the UK to deal with for wholesale.

I look forward to the more experienced blingers responding 

Thanks in advance


----------



## theshopgirl (Mar 1, 2013)

75 views and no responses, come on UK you can do it! lol


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Its probably just that the 75 views are from members that aren't in the UK. I wish I could help you, but I too am not in the UK.


----------



## craftydiva (Mar 17, 2013)

I was hoping for responses to this question too. There must be loads of stoners in the UK so, come on guys we really need your input.....pretty please ;o)


----------



## Waterbabies (Apr 22, 2012)

Bling Solutions, Ralawise, Gem tec and rhinestone-online sell wholesale too.


----------



## craftydiva (Mar 17, 2013)

Waterbabies said:


> Bling Solutions, Ralawise, Gem tec and rhinestone-online sell wholesale too.


Hi, Thanks for your response, the only one I didn't know was rhinestones-online so will be checking them out. I am looking for a wholesale supplier of DMC and Korean rhinestones to see how they compare with the Preciosa I am currently using. They are stunning but expensive for the larger designs.


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi I found Loose Hotfix Rhinestones & Custom clothing, Rhinestone Denim Jackets, Skirts and Jeans. They are based in Portsmouth. I haven't ordered from them yet, but it is what I have found when searching. I am just starting out. I have some stones from xpres.co.uk also thetransferpress.co,uk We do seam to be lacking UK suppliers of rhinestones and template material (sticky flock, that seems to be a great template material).
Hope this helps.


----------



## blaskete (Jul 2, 2013)

Dear theshopgirl, I know an online shop, called CrystalMaillots, its in spain, but I think If you contact they can supply you this kind of products.

The rhinestones they sell are very high qualitty, high shinning and very good hotfix glue.


----------

